# home made vortex question



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

have any of you made your own vortex machines? if you have what did you use for a motor? also what did you use for speed control? 
thanks in advance


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

pm to you


----------



## Nobill (Oct 24, 2008)

Could you send me a pm with so info as well?


----------



## goose18 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey could you also pm me about the info to

Thanks


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

Could you please send me a pm of that vortex info also!

Thanks so much! hAPPY HUNTING!


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

could you pm me too?


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

If you could I would love a Pm of that vortex info also. In a different thread snow123geese and I were talking about vortex and he mentioned he also made his own, he didn't share details however maybe he could help us out. Thank you!


----------

